# Heiko Bleher's New Apisto discovery's



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey,
I get the Practical fishkeeping news letter and am always interested in new finds.

Here is some of the new species of apisto's discovered. I have been getting involved with apisto's and there are new ones discovered every year.

I hope to see some of these for sale soon 

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....eher_discovers:_Apistogramma&utm_content=html


----------

